# Où revendre pièces Macbook Pro



## kent9 (27 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai renversé du liquide sur un macbook pro 2010 qui est maintenant hors d'usage.
D'après le genius bar, aucune pièce ne fonctionne mais en l'ouvrant moi-même j'ai pu constater que la plupart des pièces en dehors de la carte mère étaient en très bon état voire intactes.

J'aimerais donc savoir si il est possible et où peut on revendre les pièces détachées ?

Plus précisément, pour ce qui est des pièces "en très bon état" (par exemple mon lecteur disque qui est intact à part le câble le reliant à la carte mère qui s'est oxydé) puis-je les revendre ? J'imagine que ce ne doit pas être compliqué de bricoler un peu (dans mon exemple changer le câble qui doit être standard) et que ça pourrait intéresser qqn. Mais cela nécessite une expertise ... est ce qu'un racheteur pourrait le faire ?

Merci.


----------



## Jamiline (27 Décembre 2011)

Ayant un problème avec mon MacBook Pro actuellement, je me suis déjà posé cette question et j'ai trouvé ce site assez connu : http://www.bricomac.com/


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2011)

Salut !

Tu peux essayer de le revendre pour pièces sur un site d'annonces. Il me semble aussi que Bricomac rachètent des produits Apple.
Après il faut voir si c'est intéressant niveau prix.
Il y a quelque mois, il m'ont proposé de me reprendre mon IPod Classic, mais j'ai réussi à le réparer.

Seb


----------



## kent9 (28 Décembre 2011)

Merci pour l'adresse de bricomac je vais étudier ça.

Mais pour ce qui est de la revente sur un site d'annonces, comment est ce que je fait pour les pièces qui sont non pas intactes mais juste potentiellement réparables ?
Je m'explique : Apple m'a fait un devis de réparation et m'a dit qu'il faudrait changer quasiment toutes les pièces mais que pour la plupart ce celles-ci certes il faut les changer mais c'est seulement une "broutille" qui est mal en point et empêche le fonctionnement (cf mon exemple sur le lecteur disque). Le problème c'est donc que je ne sais pas quelles "broutilles" sont facilement réparables (ou réparables tout court) par qqn qui me rachèterait des pièces...

J'ai vu que bricomac avait des magasins sur paris, je peux essayer de leur apporter. Eux doivent savoir ce qui est récupérable et me le rachèteraient.
Je n'espère pas récupérer bcp d'argent, je préfère juste avoir quelques sous plutôt que de le voir prendre la poussière dans le placard .


----------



## C@cTuS (28 Décembre 2011)

Verifie tes messages privés


----------



## iToOuchFR (29 Décembre 2011)

creer toi un compte ebay, paypal tu vas les vendres dessus et puis tu precises comme HS, tu peux tout vendre meme piece par piece, les gens achetent


----------



## Deejay-Joe (29 Décembre 2011)

ces quelle taille le macbook pro ?


----------



## kent9 (31 Décembre 2011)

Deejay-Joe a dit:


> ces quelle taille le macbook pro ?


C'est un 13 pouces.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h44 ----------




iToOuchFR a dit:


> creer toi un compte ebay, paypal tu vas les vendres dessus et puis tu precises comme HS, tu peux tout vendre meme piece par piece, les gens achetent


D'accord je vais peut être faire ça. Je vais probablement d'abord passer chez Bricomac, voir si ils ne peuvent pas me donner une idée de prix.


----------

